# Lead Bands



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am in need of some lead bands to tie up bunches of plants. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could purchase some or if anyone has some for sale.

Gregory


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

BAs has them, I think you get 6 or 8 in a blister pack card for a couple of bucks.


----------

